# **** From the Porch ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Some un-welcome visitors showed up a few minutes ago out in the front field--- don't they know I mostly hunt from the porch. :huntingrifle:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

IF YA GOT A TAG SOME FRESH ELK TENDERLOINS WOULD MAKE FOR A GREAT THANKSGIVING MEAL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... All I had was a half dozen coyotes howling away this morning... Teasing me


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Better watch your haystack!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fire up the smoker.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:hunter2:

:glutton:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got 2 cow elk tags that are good till Jan. 31st--- I just didn't have time to screw around with them this morning.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tantalizing, Cat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I've got 2 cow elk tags that are good till Jan. 31st--- I just didn't have time to screw around with them this morning.
> 
> Miss Kim have you mashing taters ?
> 
> awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- Miss K wont let me in the kitchen when shes cook'in--- she even puts stupid notes on things like the pies that say--- DONT TOUCH--- THIS MEANS YOU.lol

awprint:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Choot'em!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Ha--- Miss K wont let me in the kitchen when shes cook'in--- she even puts stupid notes on things like the pies that say--- DONT TOUCH--- THIS MEANS YOU.lol
> 
> awprint:


Haven't heard much from Cat lately....Miss Kim must have read he called her notes stupid....Just sayin'


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Haven't heard much from Cat lately....Miss Kim must have read he called her notes stupid....Just sayin'


probably try'n to get his fingers straightened out from the wooden spoon across the knuckles....... :wink:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wonder if he ever kilt them cows.


----------

